# Books at basic.



## maple360 (24 Mar 2012)

Very odd question, I apologize in advance if its a stupid question.

I will be leaving on the 21st of April for basic training and I was wondering about packing 4-5 books for a good amount of reading materiel since I plan on coming with zero electronics to keep me busy when there is time off (weekends). My question is, would the books have to be locked up like any other item that is not a requirement for inspection or daily needs for basic. Next week I will get all my paper work that may explain my question, but its just something I'm thinking about currently. No need to go into detail, just a yes or no would work.


----------



## Sythen (24 Mar 2012)

Don't know about now, but when I did basic you were allowed to have a shoe box in one of your drawers with personal items like books. I can't see this policy having changed, but then again I honestly don't know.


----------



## Brasidas (24 Mar 2012)

maple360 said:
			
		

> Very odd question, I apologize in advance if its a stupid question.
> 
> I will be leaving on the 21st of April for basic training and I was wondering about packing 4-5 books for a good amount of reading materiel since I plan on coming with zero electronics to keep me busy when there is time off (weekends). My question is, would the books have to be locked up like any other item that is not a requirement for inspection or daily needs for basic. Next week I will get all my paper work that may explain my question, but its just something I'm thinking about currently. No need to go into detail, just a yes or no would work.



Make sure they're small and handy enough to keep in your cargo pockets. They're great for impromptu sitting around. You won't have a whole lot of free time during the day, but hurry up and wait happens.


----------



## DexOlesa (24 Mar 2012)

There is a Civilian Lock up for stuff (a room where your suitcase, extra toiletries etc. will be kept) we also had a small section in our locker, (a separate locked compartment) for personal effects throughout the day (i kepts keys, wallet etc.)


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Mar 2012)

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/index-eng.asp


----------



## maple360 (25 Mar 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/index-eng.asp



A good read. 
That was the best link that anyone has given me. Thank-you very much and now i can start working on that bio.


----------



## Maxadia (27 Mar 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/index-eng.asp



Got anything like that pertaining to PRes Basic for somewhere like Tent City in Gagetown - I assume it still exists and is in use each summer?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Mar 2012)

Tent City....hmmmm I hadn't seen that in use for a long time ('91), mind you have I haven't spend a summer there since 2000.  They had been using the old Armour School and Barracks (H20 and H21), H23, D25, etc to house troops there for ARTS/incrememtal staff.  CFSME build some stuff up by the old range control entrance and they were still putting troops in the bldg's in the L Lines then too.

I'm sure there are JIs for Gagetown, but I couldn't find them on the Internet.


----------



## Maxadia (27 Mar 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Tent City....hmmmm I hadn't seen that in use for a long time ('91), mind you have I haven't spend a summer there since 2000.  They had been using the old Armour School and Barracks (H20 and H21), H23, D25, etc to house troops there for ARTS/incrememtal staff.  CFSME build some stuff up by the old range control entrance and they were still putting troops in the bldg's in the L Lines then too.
> 
> I'm sure there are JIs for Gagetown, but I couldn't find them on the Internet.



Thanks for looking....I was there in `89.  I still see it on the Google Maps, so I naturally assumed it would still be in use, and that there'd be a good chance I might be heading there.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Mar 2012)

I first *enjoyed* tent city and the field kitchen  :-X in '90.  Good times.


----------



## Maxadia (27 Mar 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I first *enjoyed* tent city and the field kitchen  :-X in '90.  Good times.



Best part was the fire hydrant they opened for us to use as a shower the first week until the temp facilities were brought in.  ;D

My 19 year old daughter just looked at a picture of Tent City and wondered how we made our way back to the correct tent after a night of ....  festivities.  


I'm not really sure.  ???


----------

